# Switching Food...



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everyone! It's been a while since I've posted on the forum. I recently moved & started a new job at a doggy day care (ideal job for me!) This is only part-time, so I've been spending all my free time at school and looking for another part-time job to get in addition to this one to bring in more money (gotta get rent & bills paid!! And have extra to spoil Miss Ote!) 

Anyway....about 2 months ago I switched Ote from the Holistic Select Toy & Small Breed Puppy Formula to the same food, but the Adult Formula. I guess it tastes different, because it has been so hard to get her to eat this!! She is also on RAW diet, the kibble is just used as a "filler" because she has a very fast metabolism and needs more to keep her weight up. 

I am looking to switch her kibble to something different. I was looking into the dog food rolls like FreshPet, or another brand of holistic kibble. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think I understand why she doesn't want to eat this. I don't understand how this food says there are no by products when every single bag list a meat "meal" which is not real meat. The first 3 ingrediants should always list some kind of meat, not a meal which is a by-product. But these companies can say anything they want & get away with it. I know ZP is probably to costly for you, but it's the only one I know is excellent for them & lasts a long time. Others say Fromm & Acana are good kibbles which might be more affordable for you. Dogs know what foods are good for them & if given the choice, they will always choose the food that's good for them.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> I think I understand why she doesn't want to eat this. I don't understand how this food says there are no by products when every single bag list a meat "meal" which is not real meat. The first 3 ingrediants should always list some kind of meat, not a meal which is a by-product. But these companies can say anything they want & get away with it. I know ZP is probably to costly for you, but it's the only one I know is excellent for them & lasts a long time. Others say Fromm & Acana are good kibbles which might be more affordable for you. Dogs know what foods are good for them & if given the choice, they will always choose the food that's good for them.


I have tried ZP and didn't mind the high cost, but Ote refuses to eat it. When I was doing my research on dog foods, everyone said go at least 4 star, hence why I picked Holistic Select (Holistic Select Dog Food | Review and Rating) which isn't the best (like ZP) but isn't the worst either. Plus, she's on RAW diet as well which adds a lot of nutrition. I've tried Acana, which Ote turned her nose up at (ugh!! Wasting so much money on foods that the little girl is too picky to enjoy haha). I haven't been able to find Fromm, but I've been on the look out. I'm crossing my fingers that's what she likes! We went over and visited a friend this past week and she had her dog's Chef Michael's kibble sitting out & Ote chowed down like she hadn't seen food in years! That is horrible quality food, I know, but of course she likes the coated non-nutritious food. Gross. I won't even consider feeding "grocery store" brands. Thanks for your great advice! Have you ever had trouble with your pups not wanting to eat a certain type of food? What do you do to make them like it more? Just for future reference.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Have you tried Stella & Chewys? A lot of owners with picky eaters say it works for them. The freeze-dried is a little similar in price to ZP but the frozen version is a lot cheaper.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

proudpeyotemama said:


> I have tried ZP and didn't mind the high cost, but Ote refuses to eat it. When I was doing my research on dog foods, everyone said go at least 4 star, hence why I picked Holistic Select (Holistic Select Dog Food | Review and Rating) which isn't the best (like ZP) but isn't the worst either. Plus, she's on RAW diet as well which adds a lot of nutrition. I've tried Acana, which Ote turned her nose up at (ugh!! Wasting so much money on foods that the little girl is too picky to enjoy haha). I haven't been able to find Fromm, but I've been on the look out. I'm crossing my fingers that's what she likes! We went over and visited a friend this past week and she had her dog's Chef Michael's kibble sitting out & Ote chowed down like she hadn't seen food in years! That is horrible quality food, I know, but of course she likes the coated non-nutritious food. Gross. I won't even consider feeding "grocery store" brands. Thanks for your great advice! Have you ever had trouble with your pups not wanting to eat a certain type of food? What do you do to make them like it more? Just for future reference.


I'm glad my chi like ZP, but I can't find any other food she can eat either. I plan to get to a Pet Smart or holistic vet that sells Non-GMO grass fed raw & see if I find alternative foods for my chi. 
If you find a food that you think might work for your chi & don't want to waste the money buying a whole bag, email the company & ask for samples. They will be happy to send samples to get your business!!!

I don't know if you're in the US, but the corn is being Genetically Modified by being injected with Round Up Pestiside to kill insects when they eat it by exploding the insects stomach. They claim that it's safe for human consumption which it is not, hence why so many dogs & people are having gastric issues at an alarming rate. You know they use corn in everything including dog food. It's not just the corn that's being GM, it's everything. Here's some info if you're interested:
http://responsibletechnology.org/nongmoshoppingguide.pdf?key=28771302

Some scary stuff.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

both my furballs are on wellness core  Dex if u remember is one of the pickiest chis in the world and refused to eat any other brand out there....tried all the hollistic ones includin ZP and the honest kitchen...nothing worked except natural balance at one point but then it got recalled so now hes on Wellness Core Reduced Fat and KC is on the wellness core puppy but prefers to steal Dexter's since its more nommy. i hope you find ur ideal food for Ote!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

My dogs eat mostly Ziwipeak with a little raw and a little kibble. Thy are eager eaters so I can't advise on what a picky eater might like but some of the kibble they have eaten are Wellness Core Small Breed, Blue Buffalo Grainfree Small Breed, and Evo Little Bites. They seem to prefer small kibble.


----------



## Cantina (Jan 6, 2013)

My shi/chi is 18mo old, Ive had her since she was 9 weeks. I make her own dog food and like you I keep kibble as a back up. The only kibble she has been on is Blue Buffalo. She is on the meat and a bit of fruit one, no grains and no meat by products which blue doesnt have in any of its formula. What I also like about it is its small not the big round hunks and doesnt swell when wet. She had diaheria(sp)only once and that was from a bone I gave her with a little too much fat but that is it.She also only poops once a day. Hopefully this will help with your decision. Take care Gail


----------



## Jzebrasky (Nov 13, 2012)

I would try the wellness core! My male is very picky. And he loves it. I go with the wellness core small breed and the bites are perfect size for them! It is rated highly it's not outrageously priced.. A little more expensive than most, but def worth it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

